# "The Out of Towners"



## Bob Dylan (Jan 2, 2015)

TCM is showing this Classic with Jack Lemmon and Sandy Dennis that includes the hilarious New Haven RR trip from Hell, Boston South Station to New York GCT!

Famous quote: " No-one takes trains anymore!"

Edited to correct Railroad and Station in NY, Senior Moment!


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 2, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> TCM is showing this Classic with Jack Lemmon and Sandy Dennis that includes the hilarious Amtrak trip from Hell, Boston to NYP!!


Before Amtrak. The movie was released in 1970. New Haven (Penn Central) to Grand Central.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 2, 2015)

PRR 60 said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > TCM is showing this Classic with Jack Lemmon and Sandy Dennis that includes the hilarious Amtrak trip from Hell, Boston to NYP!!
> ...


Thanks Bill, I corrected my Post, Senior moment! Rode the New Haven to New York many times back in the day to GCT!!


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 2, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > jimhudson said:
> ...


Aloha Jim
When was "back in the day"I rode that route Friday and Sunday Mu last 6 months of High School, 1961, I think


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 2, 2015)

_*OH MY GHAAAAD!*_


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 2, 2015)

GG-1 said:


> Mu last 6 months of High School, 1961, I think


Me no remember back then. I was under 1 year old!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 2, 2015)

Eric:While in the Navy I was stationed in New London, Conn '62-'64, so used to ride the New Haven RR to NY every weekend I didn't have duty! Servicemen in Uniform got to ride for $5 RT and I would hit the Club Car and have a Smoke and a Beer where a pack of Marlboro Reds and a Beer were an outrageous $1 each! (On the base they were $1 a Carton and beer was 25cents a pitcher!)

My monthly pay was $150-$ 215 a month!

Many a Sunday morning Grand Central was my Hotel while I waited on the train back to the base! The station benches made a good bed with my peacoat for a pillow and with Officer Clancy watching over us!( no homeless in the Train Stations then, they were in the Port Authority Bus Terminal and the Subways!)


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 3, 2015)

George Kellerman: Uh, are there any seats on this train? huh?

[the conductor shakes his head "no"]

George Kellerman: Oh, well don't you have anything in the parlor car or compartment or anything? I'll pay for it.

Train Conductor: This train runs empty six nights a week exept when the New York airport is fogged in, then they fly 'em up to Boston and we could use four more cars.

George Kellerman: Well why don't you put on four more cars?

Train Conductor: Ain't got four more cars. Noboby takes the train anymore. Everyone is in a hurry.

George Kellerman: You expect us to stand all the way to New York?

Train Conductor: Not if you give me $11.00 each.

[George pays the fares]

Gwen Kellerman: Is there a dining car?

Train Conductor: Just sandwiches and drinks. The next car forward.


----------

